# Four Year Old Frozen Strawberries and Blueberries still good?



## KindredSpirit

In the spirit of the thread about the oldest thing you have eaten, I wondered, are the four year old frozen strawberries and blueberries in my freezer still good? I froze them, then two years later bought a vacuum sealer and rebagged and vacuum sealed them. They aren't freezer burnt. What do you think? Anyone eaten them this old?


----------



## WisJim

Eat them and see how they taste. They should be okay, maybe not as tasty as fresher, but unless they thawed or got warm, try them. Every once in a while I find some berries that are 3 or 4 years old in the freezer, and have had no problems with them.


----------



## ldc

Same answer as WisJim! Taste them and see! And. the point of vacum sealing - with luck, the food lasts a VERY long time! ldc


----------



## Coco

add them to pancakes ,breads and such, Add sugar and make some smoothies. Nothing wrong with old fruit, just dont thaw it and eat it plain.


----------



## diane

I have taken older fruit than that which was NOT vac-sealed and thawed it, put it in the blender with a bit of sweetener and then dryed it into fruit leather or canned it up for ice cream or pancake topping. Very yummy.


----------



## millerized

I just pulled out a container of dried blueberries that I put away in 1998. We'll let you know.

If I don't post in the next few days....well....you understand  

(actually, they taste a bit "freezer'y, but they'll be OK in the pancakes tomorrow morning. Just have to add a bit more Baileys to the mix.)


----------



## tallpines

Compared to what may be in the bottom of my freezer, I'd say your berries are still "fresh"  

Last nights cauliflower was dated 2003 :shrug: 
Tasted okay.


----------



## BillHoo

I keep reading posts from people asking "is it safe to eat?"

Makes me think of an Army survival course I took years ago. The general steps for testing unknown foods if you're stuck on like a desert island upon finding a strange fruit or vegetable are:

1) Take some of the leaves, crush them and rub a little of the juice on the underside of your wrist. After and hour, does your skin start to rash, itch or blister? If so, do not eat.

2) Take the fruit and rub some of the juice on your wrist. Wait an hour. Any reaction? If so, do not eat.

3) Take a berry or bite of the fruit and taste, but do not swallow. Spit it out. Did it taste like something bad? Wait an hour. Is your tongue and inside of your mouth starting to swell or itch? If so, do not eat.

4) Eat a mouthful of the berries or fruit. Chew thoroughly and note any reaction. If so, do not eat. If not, swallow. Wait one hour. Do you feel dizzy, sleepy, see spots, have stomach cramps or pain. Wait 2 - 3 hours. Are you feeling OK? If not, stay away from them!

5) Eat a serving and wait a day for any reaction. If you are OK, then the fruit or vegetable it probably OK to eat.

So it takes about a day or two to use your body as a test lab and this was suggested only in dire circumstances when there is just nothing known to be safe to eat around. Not really the best method, as some things out there may do some harm with just a taste.

In the case of your frozen berries, I would go with step 4 on.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

People have eaten 10,000 year old frozen Mammoth meat with no ill effects, so the fruit should be fine


----------



## KindredSpirit

Thanks everyone! I will give them a try.


----------



## edcopp

If they were frozen all that time they should be good. BillHoo has a good test if you have some doubt. That test is for unknown things and you already know what you have. Enjoy.


----------



## KCM

KindredSpirit said:


> Thanks everyone! I will give them a try.


If I were there, I would join you!

​


----------

